# One-Pot Rice



## PA Baker (Dec 9, 2004)

2 c uncooked long-grain white rice
3 c water
1 can black beans, drained and rinsed
1 can chopped tomatoes with basil, garlic and onion (or any flavor of your choice), drained
1 Tbsp red wine vinegar
1 Tbsp EVOO
Salt and fresh ground pepper to taste
Healthy pinch chili powder
Pinch cumin
Shredded cheese, if desired

Mix all ingredients together.  Cook until rice is tender.  Top with cheese.  I cook mine in a rice cooker and it turns out perfectly.  You could add any other spices and flavorings you want.  Stir in some cubed, cooked chicken at the end for a full meal.


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 9, 2004)

Do you think adding chicken broth rather than water, or adding chicken base to the water would help or hinder the flavor?


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 9, 2004)

I guess it depends on what flavors you want to enhance, choc.  If you're mixing cut-up chicken in with it, I'd do broth.  I wanted to enhance the flavors of the spices, tomatoes, and beans and was making it up as I went along, so I just used water.  I'll have to try the chicken broth next time.


----------

